# failed inspection



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ever been failed for no purple primer on vents above the ceiling even though a water test was on with no leaks? Sounds like a little bad mood inspection to me......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

He's going by the book and holding you to the letter of the law.

I always cringe at a failed inspection. It makes me think that my customer is wondering if I know what I'm doing. Sometimes it is a frivilous reason.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

purple primer looks like crap. i am glad that it isnt required in wisconsin.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> He's going by the book and holding you to the letter of the law.
> 
> I always cringe at a failed inspection. It makes me think that my customer is wondering if I know what I'm doing. Sometimes it is a frivilous reason.


Fortunately in jax failed inspections are common and being such an old sage my rep is not threatened :jester:
Blame it on the kid


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Jax Florida? I failed for 1/4" in a toilet in Jacksonville once a while back. Inspectors in jax said that they will fail you at least one inspection and not just the plumber inspectors, all of them. I heard complaints from other trades too, actually if you're from other town or city doing a job there.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> purple primer looks like crap. i am glad that it isnt required in wisconsin.


It's not required here in Michigan either on residential, but is for commercial jobs.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Metro Atlanta added the primer in the vent piping a few yrs ago. It didn't seem necessary then but now I realize the customer gets a more secure joint so why not.

And as for Jacksonville, Fl, I did a Home Depot there a few yrs ago and failed because of the no purple primer above slab requirement that Home Depot has. It took a good bit of negotiations to get the clear primer approved.

David


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok I'm confused. My state doesn't enforce purple primer (thank god), but isn't the requirement for purple primer so the inspector can verify that the plumber has primed the PVC? So my question is if your roughing a drainage system, why would you just use purple on drains and not vents? Sorry you failed man but the inspectors got ya there whether it held a test or not.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just run it in type L, or hub cast iron... That's what we do....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> Ok I'm confused. My state doesn't enforce purple primer (thank god), but isn't the requirement for purple primer so the inspector can verify that the plumber has primed the PVC? So my question is if your roughing a drainage system, *why would you just use purple on drains and not vents? *Sorry you failed man but the inspectors got ya there whether it held a test or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


1. The vents are not usually as critical a connection IMO especially if its tested,,,no water is going to fill up in them...ever

2. Less chance of getting purple stain on the lovely white walls which aren't like normal FRP...I hope it comes off:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

stillaround said:


> 1. The vents are not usually as critical a connection IMO especially if its tested,,,no water is going to fill up in them...ever 2. Less chance of getting purple stain on the lovely white walls which aren't like normal FRP...I hope it comes off:laughing:


Are you at least using primer? As for the testing, a leak is a leak wether vent or drain. I've seen vents leak in the past from condensation and drip onto a ceiling.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

stillaround said:


> 1. The vents are not usually as critical a connection IMO especially if its tested,,,no water is going to fill up in them...ever
> 
> 2. Less chance of getting purple stain on the lovely white walls which aren't like normal FRP...I hope it comes off:laughing:


So a water leak in a drain that is easily seen is more critical than the disease infested gas that could be next to impossible to find down the road?
Personally, I'd rather have a drain stain a ceiling from a leak that I can find in a matter of minutes than wonder why my house smells and everyone in it is getting sick with no idea where it's coming from.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't understand why they enforce purple primer AND a water test. It's the same way around here. If it holds all that pressure when testing than obviously it will be a solid joint during normal use. Even if you didn't use primer at all. It should be one or the other.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> Are you at least using primer? As for the testing, a leak is a leak wether vent or drain. I've seen vents leak in the past from condensation and drip onto a ceiling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


It was a no leak scenario but ( my son did the work but I hate purple primer..the freaking caps don't seal well either ).....They got me on code but the system was tested...waaahhhhh:laughing: Im over it now

He didn't use primer up above....yes that is less than really really good

There is always the artists brush:laughing::laughing:....off the record


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

bct p&h said:


> So a water leak in a drain that is easily seen is more critical than the disease infested gas that could be next to impossible to find down the road?
> Personally, I'd rather have a drain stain a ceiling from a leak that I can find in a matter of minutes than wonder why my house smells and everyone in it is getting sick with no idea where it's coming from.


Really? a failed inspection that wasn't leaking got you to consider your whole house getting sick? with all due respect you might want to apply for a job as a Jacksonville inspector.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> I don't understand why they enforce purple primer AND a water test. It's the same way around here. If it holds all that pressure when testing than obviously it will be a solid joint during normal use. Even if you didn't use primer at all. It should be one or the other.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Have you ever worked on an older system that was installed without primer? Half the time the pipe will come out of the fitting. Of course it doesn't come out clean, it usually snaps a quarter of the fitting that stays with the pipe. It doesn't take much for it to happen. Just the vibration from the sawzall is enough to do it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I've read about a UV primer that when you shine a certain light on it shows primer use.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

stillaround said:


> Really? a failed inspection that wasn't leaking got you to consider your whole house getting sick? with all due respect you might want to apply for a job as a Jacksonville inspector.


It's not the failed inspection that made me think of people getting sick. You saying vent connections aren't as critical as drains are. 
Do you understand why we vent?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone ever stick a pvc pipe and cap in a waste fitting with no glue during construction and wonder why you don't smell sewer gas? Hey nobody is saying to have leaks or do shoddy work....its just a human interest story in the plumbing trade...don't want to start any reeeeeaaactions


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

What a can of worms.... Sometimes it is post at your own risk.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mytxplumber said:


> What a can of worms.... Sometimes it is post at your own risk.












Why do you think most guys here won't post pictures of their work? They don't want to be picked apart like a group of vultures arriving to feast at a carcass.....:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> I don't understand why they enforce purple primer AND a water test. It's the same way around here. If it holds all that pressure when testing than obviously it will be a solid joint during normal use. Even if you didn't use primer at all. It should be one or the other. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


So if you don't use primer and just glue it and holds a test your ok with that. That's funny , couple of summers with expansion an contraction we will se how your"solvent weld" will hold up. Hope your payed up on your insurance

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Reknub (Dec 20, 2012)

Know the code and there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Well he cut most of it out ( :laughing: ) and redid it with purple primer in full view...the health of the nation is once again protected and there is no more need for amber alert...
Thanks for tolerating ........


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Well he cut most of it out ( :laughing: ) and redid it with purple primer in full view...the health of the nation is once again protected and there is no more need for amber alert...
> Thanks for tolerating ........


 

I figured you would just take the primer and splatter it all over the original vents...

was the inspector watching??

They also sell clear primer...... do they require purple only??


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

if priming is needed, why does oatey say on their directions for all weather medium clear pvc cement, "where local codes permit, priming step is not necessary for non-pressure pipe". i guess the inspectors and plumbers always know more than the manufacturers.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know if he would have accepted clear, code does say purple, alas....we did the unit 2 spaces down the same way and it didn't fail,,,, but that's the inspection game for you.. its like getting a ticket...sometimes I like to speed but don't like getting a ticket........I suppose I should be prepared for being reminded about safety and driving carefully and putting people's lives in danger by going a few over the limit.......apologies in advance...I'll try to drive more carefully


----------



## allanbutts (Sep 9, 2014)

I hate purple primer but it has been enforced here for at least 12 yrs, I think we had A STRONGER CONNECTION WITH clear cleaner , for a while I carried 3 cans 1 cleaner 1 primer and 1 cement , if you take notice you can buy primer and cleaner primer , I don't think either are as good as clear cleaner , but our hands are tied on that subject .


----------



## allanbutts (Sep 9, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> if priming is needed, why does oatey say on their directions for all weather medium clear pvc cement, "where local codes permit, priming step is not necessary for non-pressure pipe". i guess the inspectors and plumbers always know more than the manufacturers.


 yeah and I once read a can of pipe dope that read apply to both male and female threads , but code book reads apply sealants to male threads only


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

stillaround said:


> Well he cut most of it out ( :laughing: ) and redid it with purple primer in full view...the health of the nation is once again protected and there is no more need for amber alert..........


Sometimes we gotta do the Miguel Angelo's job too... :laughing:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> So if you don't use primer and just glue it and holds a test your ok with that. That's funny , couple of summers with expansion an contraction we will se how your"solvent weld" will hold up. Hope your payed up on your insurance Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Actually I always always use primer. I never glue a joint without it. And I prefer purple primer over clear, I make it look really nice with the purple. All I was saying was for the inspectors it should be one or the other. And I have no idea how the hell my insurance came into this.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

mix the purple primer with the glue.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We always use purple here. I hate how you can try your best to keep it neat and you will sneeze and bam purple everywhere. That isn't the biggest concern though. I was in a attic running a vent my cub had two left feet and kicked the primer over and yes it bleed threw the finished ceiling below. They ended up cutting it out and patching the spot. I have heard story's of finished concrete being permanently stained and costing a great deal of money to the contractor. The pressure testing of vents should be nation wide and purple primer could go away.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I've spraypainted a hiccup or two on occasion. Also black spraypaint makes a gas nipple out of anything Ha!


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> We always use purple here. I hate how you can try your best to keep it neat and you will sneeze and bam purple everywhere. That isn't the biggest concern though. I was in a attic running a vent my cub had two left feet and kicked the primer over and yes it bleed threw the finished ceiling below. They ended up cutting it out and patching the spot. I have heard story's of finished concrete being permanently stained and costing a great deal of money to the contractor. The pressure testing of vents should be nation wide and purple primer could go away.


what? you don't have to pressure test your vents?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbdog said:


> what? you don't have to pressure test your vents?


in some towns no but my point is test everything and get rid of purple primer. Clear primer works just as good and the job looks ten times better.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> in some towns no but my point is test everything and get rid of purple primer. Clear primer works just as good and the job looks ten times better.


 I was saying the exact same thing a few posts back, just in different words and got my azz chewed out. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> I was saying the exact same thing a few posts back, just in different words and got my azz chewed out. Lol. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 we do have a large collage town near by that does not require a test on drainage at all but has required testing on the water. I think they have it backwards. A water leak you cannot ignore but a vent leaking in a wall can linger for months before it gets attention. I personally had a clean out get covered in a wall and it was somehow missed one month later it showed itself the plug was just started in the clean out.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> we do have a large collage town near by that does not require a test on drainage at all but has required testing on the water. I think they have it backwards. A water leak you cannot ignore but a vent leaking in a wall can linger for months before it gets attention. I personally had a clean out get covered in a wall and it was somehow missed one month later it showed itself the plug was just started in the clean out.


That's why you've got to put purple primer on the threads, so you know what's been tightened down👍

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> That's why you've got to put purple primer on the threads, so you know what's been tightened downddc4d Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


we do on test tees. But I don't think it would have helped on hub and spigot. Brass doesn't stain that easy. Lol


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

So you say he failed you on inspection. Did you cut everything out? paint purple around the joints? Just wondering. Its tough getting busted like that . I think a warning and scolding would be enough. I havent used pvc on dwv just sewer. kinda differant out here we are required to fill with water thru the roof. I would use primer or check my code or read the can kinda supprised you guys wouldnt use it if its the code its pretty obvious if its not primed. Good idea to ream copper too seen guys have to cut that out befor.


----------

